# Teichpflanzen die nicht wuchern



## Dirni (1. Nov. 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Im Forum lese ich seit Tagen und finde bei jedem Besuch etwas brauchbares. Jetzt meine Frage: 
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, mit welchen Pflanzen ich meinen Teich bepflanzen soll und der Teich nicht in wenigen Monaten zugewuchtert ist? 
Trollblume, __ Sumpfdotterblume und __ Blutweiderich usw...?

Die Pflanzen sollten aber trotzdem Sauerstoff einbringen und Nährstoffe entziehen. Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus, Dirni


----------



## Olli.P (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen die nicht wuchern*

Hallo Dirni,

eigentlich führen wir hier eine gewisse Etikette 

guckst du mal hier.....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=40995

Und fühl dich jetzt nicht gleich auf den Schlips getreten......... 


Das war nix; "nochmal"


Gruß


Olaf


----------



## gabi (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen die nicht wuchern*

Hi Dirni,

was du suchst ist wahrscheinlich die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau". (kennste die?)

Um für die Algen eine Konkurrenz zu sein müssen die Pflanzen schon gut wachsen/wuchern. Der Schwerpunkt sollte darauf liegen, den Überschuß an Pflanzenmasse leicht aus dem Teich entfernen zu können. Da probiere ich zur Zeit auch noch dran rum. 

Sauerstoff bringen nur Unterwasserpflanzen ein, die nicht unbedingt ein optisches Highlight am Teich sind. Das sind, nach Geschmack, die genannten Blütenpflanzen.

Fazit: die Mischung machts. Blütenpflanzen für's Auge und wüchsige Pflanzen gegen die Algen.

@ Olaf,
wieso der Hinweis auf die Etikette? Begrüßung und Name sind doch vorhanden.


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen die nicht wuchern*

Hallo Dirni,

ich kann mich da Gabi nur anschließen...
Die Mischung machts!
Arge Wucherer sollte man allerdings bei kleinen Teich von Anfang an besser draußen lassen. Dazu zähle ich die großen __ Rohrkolben und vor allem __ Schilf. Auch namenlose Seerosen aus dem Baumarkt sind sehr oft recht wüchsige Hybriden, die Du dann jedes Jahr im Herbst auslichten musst.
Vielleicht zeigst Du uns einfach mal ein Bild von Deinem Teich?! Am Besten auch eins ohne Wasser, sodass man das Profil erkennen kann.
Bei einigen Pflanzen hilft auch nur ausprobieren, da sie bei bestimmten Wasserwerten gut wachsen und bei anderen fast nicht/eingehen.

Übrigens, wenn den Pflanzen die Nährstoffe ausgehen können sie auch nicht mehr weiter wuchern. 
Ein Paradebeispiel dafür ist die __ Wasserpest. In nährstoffreichen Gewässern trägt sie ihren Namen zu Recht. Gehen ihr diese aber aus, kümmert sie nur noch vor sich hin und verschwindet bald ganz.


----------



## Silke (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen die nicht wuchern*

Hallo,
kann mich meinen Vorrrednern nur anschließen. __ Rohrkolben wuchert sehr. Bei mir wuchert übrigens auch die __ Seekanne sehr, bei anderen wächst sie gar nicht. Guck doch mal in der Pflanzen-Datenbank oder bei Werner, unserem Spezialisten (www.nymphaion.de)
Wenn es nicht wuchert, werden auch kaum Nährstoffe entzogen. Am besten legst du dir einige Pflanzen zu, die dir optisch gefallen und im Hintergrund bringst du die unter, die Nährstoffe entziehen. __ Iris tut glaub ich beides ganz gut - blüht schön und entzieht Nährstoffe. Im allgemeinen gilt eigentlich: learning by doing. Du musst ausprobieren, was bei dir wächst.
Wie alt ist dein Teich denn? Hast du Probleme mit der Wasserqualität?


----------



## bonsai (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen die nicht wuchern*

Moin,
Wasserpflanzen, die nicht wuchern, gibt es so häufig wie große, schwere aber magere Gänse ;-)

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Dirni (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen die nicht wuchern*

Nochmal Hallo an alle!
Ich heiße Werner komme aus Burglengenfeld, das ist in der nähe von Regensburg. Mein Teich ist noch im Aufbau. Er ist in der Mitte zwei auf zwei Meter, ca. 1,10 Meter tief. Die Wände sind ziemlich steil, die Randzonen habe ich sehr flach für die Sumpfzone und die geplante Feuchtwiese auslaufen lassen. Im Frühjahr möchte ich Ufermatten mit Pflanztaschen an den Wänden anlegen. Leider bin ich zu spät auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden. Die Teichplanung war eher Anfängerhaft, weil die Zeit gefehlt hat. Wir hatten nämlich einen Bagger für unsere Einfahrt bestellt und der Entschluss einen Teich auszuheben war über Nacht gefallen. Vielen Dank an ALLE die mir viele Tipps gegeben haben. Bis zum nächsten mal, euer Dirni


----------



## Annett (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichpflanzen die nicht wuchern*

Hallo Dirni,

vielleicht schaust Du Dich auch einfach mal in unserer Datenbank um!?
Zuvor mußt Du Dich dort allerdings nochmal mit dem gleichen Namen und email-Adresse anmelden wie hier... Thorsten schaltet Dich dann schnellstmöglich frei!


----------

